# Polish Nationals 2010 - Live Results



## Matthew (Aug 28, 2010)

http://polishnationals.alienus.org/

Enjoy


----------



## David0794 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot! I hope that there will be some WRs^^


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice Square-1 and 3x3 results in first round  Anxious to see Michal Halczuk's results in 5x5 to 7x7!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 28, 2010)

Michal got the 6x6 average WR in the first round:
2:31.72, 2:40.38, 2:18.55=2:30.22


----------



## Escher (Aug 28, 2010)

Dan


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a feeling Michal will break it again the next round


----------



## MHordecki (Aug 28, 2010)

Piotr Alexandrowicz: 11.19 (3x3x3 OH, Single)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 28, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Michal got the 6x6 average WR in the first round:
> 2:31.72, 2:40.38, 2:18.55=2:30.22



That is slow by his standards hope he gets Sub 2:20


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 28, 2010)

eeeeeeeergh. Any skips?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2010)

MHordecki said:


> Piotr Alexandrowicz: 11.19 (3x3x3 OH, Single)



WHAT


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 28, 2010)

and what about the avg.?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> MHordecki said:
> 
> 
> > Piotr Alexandrowicz: 11.19 (3x3x3 OH, Single)
> ...



fixed.
WAT


----------



## David0794 (Aug 28, 2010)

Pro94 said:


> and what about the avg.?



11.19, 20.09, 21.40, 1:27.63, 20.66 = 20.72


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 28, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Pro94 said:
> 
> 
> > and what about the avg.?
> ...



LL Skip?

That is crazy average. What happened on the 1:27.63? Pop?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 28, 2010)

MHordecki said:


> Piotr Alexandrowicz: 11.19 (3x3x3 OH, Single)


----------



## David0794 (Aug 28, 2010)

Michal Halczuk 5x5 1st round:

1:19.36, 1:21.06, 1:15.96, 1:23.46, 1:15.66 = 1:18.79
----------------------------------------------------
7x7 1st round:

3:41.25, 3:34.81, 3:44.94 = 3:40.33 (WR)


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2010)

7x7 avg WR!!

3:41.25, 3:34.81, 3:44.94 = 3:40.33

Almost WR single too!


----------



## aniu_ta (Aug 28, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> MHordecki said:
> 
> 
> > Piotr Alexandrowicz: 11.19 (3x3x3 OH, Single)



LL skip


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 7x7 avg WR!!
> 
> 3:41.25, 3:34.81, 3:44.94 = 3:40.33
> 
> Almost WR single too!



You don't even have to mention the name of the person, who broke it xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7 avg WR!!
> ...



Exactly


----------



## Hays (Aug 28, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Michal got the 6x6 average WR in the first round:
> ...



The top 3 6x6 rankings are all slow by the standards of the people who have them.


----------



## Weston (Aug 28, 2010)

aniu_ta said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > MHordecki said:
> ...



WHAT

For some reason, that seems significantly harder to beat than the previous two records.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 28, 2010)

Hays said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



ya.. I just got a 2:23 avg12. Should've switched my core before nats :/


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2010)

Michal Pleskowicz OH avg: 17.88 ER

Individual times: 18.22, 21.86, 16.66, 18.77, 15.88

It's kinda strange that almost every solve and the average itself ends in .xx


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2010)

He also had a 1x.xx, for what it's worth.

Also, wow, loads of records today.


----------



## pejterX (Aug 28, 2010)

about my solve 

scramble: D'L2B2L2B2DR2B2D2R2UBRD'U2LD2R'D'R'

solution:
x2y2 L2RFy R2y DR'
y2 UL'U'LU'y LUL'
URU'R'URU'R'
UL'ULy U2LUL'
yL2U2LUL'ULU2L
U

so it was  LL skip after veeeeery long (but also quite fluent) f2l, 40 moves in total; there are many "y's" and it looks strange, but it's my "habit" to rotate the cube during the solve and it's natural, but when it;s written it looks like this

it's my fastest time ever, but also extremly lucky

during next solves my hands (in fact not only hands) was shaking all the time, so other results are not so good 
however, over-minute solve was quite spectacular - a huge POP

I'm really happy


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2010)

pejterX said:


> about my solve
> 
> scramble: D'L2B2L2B2DR2B2D2R2UBRD'U2LD2R'D'R'
> 
> ...



You must be very thankful to have learned that last F2L alg there


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2010)

Was it filmed? I would expect a good reaction if that was your best time ever 

For what it's worth, two of the top 4 single solves for OH have been LL skips (I'm under the impression Justin Adsuara's was).


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 28, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Was it filmed? I would expect a good reaction if that was your best time ever
> 
> For what it's worth, two of the top 4 single solves for OH have been LL skips (I'm under the impression Justin Adsuara's was).



Justin's was an ll skip as well. ( you're right). He had a CE pair insert so he knew there was going to be a oll skip at least, and his AUF was just a U'.

Congrat Michal!


----------



## (X) (Aug 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Was it filmed? I would expect a good reaction if that was your best time ever
> ...



His name is Piotr


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 28, 2010)

(X) said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



I was actually congratuating Michal for his WR, although Piotr's OH solve was also great.


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool stuff. The 6x6 WR was so outdated 

Looking forward to the 5x5 final results!


----------



## MHordecki (Aug 29, 2010)

Tomasz Żołnowski - 8.16 - check out the F2L time!


----------



## Erik (Aug 29, 2010)

My first solution was with OLL skip and X-cross... didn't time it though:
R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L B D' B' R U L' B' F' R2 U2

solution: z2 F R' L2 F' (x cross) 4 moves
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R 2nd pair (8 moves)
y U L U L' U' L U L' 3rd pair (8 moves)
L' U' L U L' U L U2 y' R U R' 4th pair with edge control getting OLL skip (11 moves)
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (T perm) (14 moves)

Fortunately Tomasz solved it a little bit different. Very impressive!


----------



## Wojto (Aug 29, 2010)

Michał Halczuk 2:28.xx 6x6x6 avg


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wojto said:


> Michał Halczuk 2:28.xx 6x6x6 avg





amostay2004 said:


> I have a feeling Michal will break it again the next round


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2010)

Phew, now I can sleep in peace


----------



## MHordecki (Aug 29, 2010)

Piotr Michal Padlewski: 10.16 Single WR! (Sq1 of course)


----------



## MHordecki (Aug 29, 2010)

WOOOW!!! 9.93!!! Piotr again!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally sub-10!!


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 29, 2010)

MHordecki said:


> WOOOW!!! 9.93!!! Piotr again!




Wow, this is just amazing! Easy shapes?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 29, 2010)

uh oh. that's gonna be a good average.


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2010)

Polish comps are ftw totally.


----------



## MHordecki (Aug 29, 2010)

Scrambles for Piotr's solves:

10.16: (0,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,2) (2,1) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,4) (-2,0) (-3,4) (-5,2) (1,2) (0,5) (5,2) (4,0)

9.93: (0,-4) (0,1) (-3,0) (-3,5) (3,4) (2,3) (1,0) (6,4) (-5,0) (5,0) (0,4) (0,3) (2,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (3,0) (5,0) (0,0)

I'm not exactly sure these are from the final, though


----------



## MHordecki (Aug 29, 2010)

Hopefully there will be live streaming from 3x3x3 Final Round. Stay tuned!


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 29, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> MHordecki said:
> 
> 
> > WOOOW!!! 9.93!!! Piotr again!
> ...



lol when i first saw it, i thought it was OH.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, it was fun while it lasted. Congratulations, Piotr.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 29, 2010)

Sq-1:

Piotr Michal Padlewski:16.41, 10.16, 9.93, 15.11, 14.90 => 13.39 ER

OH:

Michal Pleskowicz: 19.43, 17.09, 20.88, 16.22, 16.05 => 17.58 ER


----------



## Shortey (Aug 29, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Michal Pleskowicz OH avg: 17.88 ER
> 
> Individual times: 18.22, 21.86, 16.66, 18.77, 15.88
> 
> It's kinda strange that almost every solve and the average itself ends in .xx



FML


----------



## plechoss (Aug 30, 2010)

kekekekekeke that ER had 3 counting solves with a ZBLL  it seems like it finally pays of 
also, I had 55.xx 4x4 avg5 - my best avg at home was 1:00.xx  and 50.00 with ll skip  right after a non-lucky sub50


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 30, 2010)

MHordecki said:


> Tomasz Żołnowski - 8.16 - check out the F2L time!



OMG that's nuts. Cross on Left F2L just seems to be nuts in general. A PLL skip would've resulted in a sub-6 WR and a LL skip would've been sub-5.


----------



## prażeodym (Aug 30, 2010)

I have 2 averages on tape in HD and I will upload it later. It was the best competition I ever saw!

Edit:


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations 
Polska .... Let's rock the World.
I'm happy to meet you and supporting you as always.


----------

